# Bringing my daughter, my husbands step daughter into the UAE



## Aceastrid (Jul 8, 2013)

Dear All

I have gotten myself all upset at the possibility I may not be able to bring my daughter, my husbands step daughter into the country. I am the wife, sponsoring the family.

I only learnt today that this may not be so straight forward and we are meant to be settled in the UAE in a month's time, with her starting school in September.

Could you kindly advise me on how to obtain a 'No Objection Certificate'? Thank fully myself and her father are good friends and he will agree, but does this need to be created by a Lawyer or this is something he can create himself. (Any links to templates gratefully received)

Lastly we never went to court over custody as our split was amicable. Do we need to do this also? Therefore do I also need to contact a family Lawyer?

Thank you for reading. There have been some tears in the Astrid household this evening as we have never been apart.

A.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Normally an NOC from a family member is just a letter from them - including passport details - that they have no objection to you taking the child. I'm not aware that an NOC has to be attested or signed off by a legal entity. But other members might be able to help with that.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Astrid,

Im in the UAE now. Im the husband with my wife sponsoring. (been here for 2 weeks)
Just a heads up they are getting stricter on husbands being sponsored. My wife just got her residents visa and we are applying for ours this week.
We know of several people that have had their visas rejected but this was eventually overturned.


Fingers X!

Something to remember always........Things MAY be simple...But they never are- is the simple rule. However, EVENTUALLY you will get there.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You've wasted a lot of tears.

Get the letter of no objection from the father of the child. You said he's willing to do this. It's merely a letter saying he has no objections. Get it attested by the UAE embassy in London if necessary, along with all your other attested documents. 

Stepchildren are common in Dubai. I wouldn't sweat it.



Aceastrid said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have gotten myself all upset at the possibility I may not be able to bring my daughter, my husbands step daughter into the country. I am the wife, sponsoring the family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aceastrid (Jul 8, 2013)

I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to reply- I have an appointment with a Notary on Monday to get all this sorted. x


----------



## Aceastrid (Jul 8, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> You've wasted a lot of tears.
> 
> Get the letter of no objection from the father of the child. You said he's willing to do this. It's merely a letter saying he has no objections. Get it attested by the UAE embassy in London if necessary, along with all your other attested documents.
> 
> Stepchildren are common in Dubai. I wouldn't sweat it.



I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to reply- I have an appointment with a Notary on Monday to get all this sorted and best of all there are no more tears!
x


----------

